# 1983 Panasonic DX-2000????



## itskater (Sep 8, 2008)

I bought this bike for $220 on CL, I know its not a bad bike cause the very same day I bought it I got offered $250 for it. Do you guys think the price was right for this bike?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Yes, you got a good deal....A DX5000 just sold for $500 on eBay....The prices of 80's Japanese bikes are really climbing


----------



## scarsgo (May 5, 2008)

Do YOU think you got a good bike for the price? That is what matters the most. If you're happy with your purchase then it doesn't matter what the rest of us think. ;-)

Back in the early eighties the DX-2000 was higher up within the Panasonic food chain. By the late eighties they had slipped down near the bottom of the DX line (DX-6000 being the top.)

You bike looks pretty nice.


----------



## PegLeg (Jun 28, 2008)

I just picked up a Panasonic Sport DX 12 speed tonight for $140 off CL. The guy told me he thought it was an 83 but I don't know enough to confirm that.

The whole bike is there. All original down to the tires as far as I can tell. It is in good condition, especially the chrome, for the age. The guy said it has been stored in doors for 15 years and he just wanted to get rid of it. There is some nice engraving in the stem, handlebars and on the headset. It is white and silver with all the original decals. It still has the reflectors on the front, back and both wheels. The bars have a foam covering that has what looks like the remainder of a Panasonic logo on the outside in the drops. It is clearly stamped made in Japan. 

It is pretty light and rides good. I just need to raise the seat some. He indicated it was 23" frame. I measured it and compared the values to my 57cm Lemond and they were pretty close. I mean the Lemond has a different geometry but in general they were close.

I will take some pictures tomorrow and post them.


----------



## Tomac v Overend (Jun 23, 2014)

Just started a new thread on the 83/84 DX2000. Essentially I'm looking at a bike a very similar bike component wise as above, but with Tange 900 steel and a forged fork. Stays have 12-speed decals and, besides the improved frame, my drivetrain looks more new. These bikes are hard to figure out. I love it!


----------

